# Crew position available



## 2aces (Jul 2, 2007)

Saw this on another board.

Looking for a crew member for the 2010/2011 season, November through May. 

All info about the job can be found at www.yankeecapts.com. 

Please send resumeor questions to [email protected]. 

Thanks


----------



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

Can't seem to find anything about the boat, size wise or how many they haul or how much.


----------

